# An Video Clip anhängen ohne Video neuzuberechnen



## The-God (25. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Kennt jemand ein Programm oder weiß wie man es schafft ein Video das man zum Beispiel seleber aufgenommen hat und man jetzt gerne bevor der Film überhaupt anfängt zb. eine avi vorsetzt in der zB. steht aufgenommen von xxx ohne gleich das ganze Video neuzuberechnen ich hab mal ein Artikel in einer Chip gelesen das man das mit einem Programm kann aber ich kann diese Ausgabe nicht mehr finde und ich weiß auch nicht mehr wie das Programm hieß. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch was man da machen kann.

Gruß


----------



## kasper (25. Februar 2004)

Es geht mit VirtualDub. Mit "Append AVI segment" kann man die Videos hinten anfügen. Beim Video-Menue musst man "Direct stream copy" anstellen. Das Video musst natürlich die gleiche Auflösung, Codec und Framerate haben, sonst geht es nicht.


----------



## The-God (25. Februar 2004)

Aha ja genau das hab ich gesucht geht es aber nicht das man das auch vorm Video einfügt ?

Gruß


----------



## kasper (25. Februar 2004)

Natürlich geht es. Du lädst einfach zuerst dein Intro und hängst den Hauptfilm dahinter.


----------



## The-God (25. Februar 2004)

Ok mehr wollt ich gar nicht wissen vielen Dank !


----------

